# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: آیا میشه با جاوا برنامه ویندوز نوشت ؟

## mohamad1994

سلام
من تازه برنامه نویسی جاوا رو شروع کردم
میخواستم بدونم میشه مثل برنامه اندروید ، با جاوا برنامه ویندوز ( .exe ) هم تولید کرد ؟
و اگه میشه با چه برنامه ای انجام بدم بهتره  ؟ و آیا آموزشی هست ؟
ممنون  :لبخند:

----------


## wizard302

سلام میشه بگید که چطوری میشه یک چت روم شخصی داشت؟
ممنون میشم سریع جوابمو بدید
در ضمن با سایت شما هم آشنا نیستم

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام
> من تازه برنامه نویسی جاوا رو شروع کردم
> میخواستم بدونم میشه مثل برنامه اندروید ، با جاوا برنامه ویندوز ( .exe ) هم تولید کرد ؟
> و اگه میشه با چه برنامه ای انجام بدم بهتره  ؟ و آیا آموزشی هست ؟
> ممنون


سلام.

جاوا یه زبان مولتی پلتفرمه یعنی برنامه ای که می نویسید ، روی ویندوز و مک و لینوکس و هر سیستم عاملی که جاوا را پشتیبانی کنه  ، قابل اجراست. 

جاوا به شما فایل exe نمیده ، در عوض یه فایل jar به شما میده که می تونید با نصب jre ، اون را توی سیستم های مختلف اجرا کنید . (برای داشتن exe باید از زبان سی ++ استفاده کنید)

برای برنامه نویسی اندروید با جاوا باید برنامه نویسی کنید که البته یکم با حالت ویندوز تفاوت داره و به شما فایل apk میده.

از برنامه ی نت بینز می تونید استفاده کنید (برای دانلود سرچ کنید). آموزش هم با یه سرچ گوگل پیدا میشه .

----------------------------------




> سلام میشه بگید که چطوری میشه یک چت روم شخصی داشت؟
> ممنون میشم سریع جوابمو بدید
> در ضمن با سایت شما هم آشنا نیستم


چت روم شخصی ؟؟
راه هزار ساله را می خوای یه شبه بری ؟ حالا حالا ها مهمون جاوایی ....

( البته من اطلاع ندارم که چقدر وقت گیره و نمی دونم دقیقا شما در چه سطحی و چه شکلی می خواهید چت روم بسازید . به هر حال کار یه روز و دو روز نیست . )


---------------------------------

برای آشنایی با سایت ، به بخش گفتگو با مسئولین سایت برید و *قوانین کلی سایت را مطالعه کنید .*

----------


## wizard302

سلام
1-میشه برنامه یا هر چیزی دیگه ای رو که بشه بازی های اینترنی رو هک کرد.
2-لاینم میشه یوزر رو هک کرد آموزششم بی زحمت بذارید :متفکر:

----------


## dasssnj

*صحبت از هک و هر چیزی در مورد اون در این سایت ممنوعه !*

تازه ، من دارم می گم همون چت روم راه هزار ساله است ، شما می گی هک ؟ 
هک که به این راحتیا نیست که با یه آموزش بشه یادش گرفت ....  . هک نیاز به تجربه ی بالا در برنامه نویسی و درک بالایی از کد ها و همچنین نیاز به ابزار مناسب و وقت یاد داره و بهترین آموزش براش تجربه و تمرینه .

----------

